

Ask HN: Do you know of a good personalized concert listing service? - songrabbit

I'm imagining something like pandora where I can enter in an artist and a zip code and it will recommend nearby concerts. What do people use for this now?
======
gmodena
<http://www.songkick.com/> (YC07) provides something similar to what you
describe, though with a slightly different UX.

It lets you import your listenings (bands/artists) from last.fm, pandora &
itunes and creates a personalised calendar - location aware - of nearby gigs.

I love it :)

~~~
songrabbit
This looks pretty promising. I guess "there's a YC for that", hehe.

------
retroafroman
Reverbnation is especially good for lesser known acts. Last.fm has some
concert listing service. Jambase is a pretty decent iPhone app that takes your
location and finds nearby concerts.

------
waterlesscloud
I'd love to see something like this that handled local bands, with
information, press, reviews all consolidated.

Yelp for local music, maybe.

------
robdoherty2
Try seatgeek.com

